# Effectiveness of sump filters



## testtube (Jan 23, 2014)

I've often thought of building a sump for my tank, but question it's effectiveness. :roll: How can you filter any meaningful amount of gunk out of your tank with an overflow that just skims water off the top of the tank where very little gunk collects? :-?


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a mag12 pump running in my sump under my 135g. It moves enough water that my tank never has any visible crud, even with a whole bunch of fish in my tank. So, yes, sumps are worth it.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I have a sump built out of an old scratched up 55 gal. It has a trickle filter and a "refugium", the way I designed the sump I also (accidentally) created a "moving bed" type filter on the intake (added crushed coral to buffer and intake stirs it up). The trickle is 12" x 12" with 200 bioballs and pillow stuffing to polish the water/silence the trickle. If you look online sumps this size (48x12x12) they are for a 200+ gallon tank and are upwards of $400+. I built mine for less than $100.

With proper circulation to keep detrius off the bottom the sump is amazing. It filters astoundingly, provides an area for equipment, increases water volume, provides for a more complete ecosystem, built in grow out tank. The list goes on but that's the jist of it.

I love it and always will recommend it. It is superior in all ways.
:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## siuling337 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing~!


----------

